# Why the label transtrender is invalid



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 3, 2020)

This piece is in response to both a writing challenge and the persistent disrespect of the identities of myself and others by labeling us "fake trannies" and "transtrenders  by  Yawning Sneasel, now lurking as @Daisymae .  He asked for a literature review, which this isn't,  but it is typical of the way i write.  I share a lot of news, opinion  and entertainment media with commentary of varying length.  It's also a perfect topic for this notoriously hateful homo/transphobic crowd , since i'm such a popular person of interest for just this reason.  I'm not holding my breath, but i'm hoping this sub forum is going to reveal some intelligent life in @Null 's wet dream.   I won't be responding to the willfully stupid at all. 








			https://mavenroundtable.io/transgenderuniverse/articles/when-we-accuse-each-other-of-transtrending-R4FhEgH4rUW3VNtjJQB6IQ
		






Bailey C.
Feb 14, 2019




Gatekeeping. It’s a term we’ve likely all heard whispered throughout the trans community. It pertains to the medical field, and how a lot of medical professionals will demand strict requirements for transgender people looking to access treatment, such as Hormone Replacement Therapy (HRT). It can be a frustrating and painful hurdle to jump for a lot of us looking to transition medically. The trans community is often outspoken against those who try to decide what makes someone transgender. This is why it makes no sense for us to place strict specifications for each other in the community.
The term used is “transtrending,” and it refers to someone who isn’t cisgender, but doesn’t appear to “follow the rules” of being trans. Often targeting non-binary people, “transtrending” is an idea that suggests some young people see being transgender as a trend and decide to hop on the bandwagon but they aren’t really transgender. Some behaviors that are often labeled as “trending” are a lack of interest in medically transitioning (hormones or surgeries), lack of effort to “pass” as cis, or the way they talk about being transgender or non-binary.



> _*"WHY SHOULD THEY HAVE TO TRANSITION LIKE I DID, JUST BECAUSE IT WORKED FOR ME?"*_




In the past, I found myself using this label against others; why would a trans person not want to pass as cis? Why would they refuse HRT? Why would they not even change their everyday presentation? But as time went on, different questions came to my mind: Why should they have to transition like I did, just because it worked for me? Why couldn’t there be gender non-conforming trans people, like there are cis people? Who am I to decide how people identify? Am I inside their minds, seeing their true thoughts and feelings?

When we accuse someone of “trending,” no matter the circumstances, we send out a message that it’s okay to impose rigid rules of gender identity and decide other people’s true identities, like the gatekeepers in the medical field do. I know there are going to be some trans people reading this who think it’s necessary to call out “trenders.” If you are one of these people, then as someone who prefers to “pass” in my everyday life, let me ask you something: Do you like it when cisgender people try to pick apart your identity and try to tell you how you think, feel, and see yourself? I’m guessing the answer is no. If that’s the case, then why would you do that to others?









> _*"WE ALL WANT BASICALLY THE SAME THING AT THE END OF THE DAY; TO LIVE AS HOWEVER WE IDENTIFY AND NOT HAVE ANYONE PERSECUTE US FOR IT."*_




One thing I often see as a reason for “calling out trenders” is the fear that we as a community will not be taken seriously. I can understand that fear, especially when jokes like, “DID YOU JUST ASSUME MY GENDER??????” are thrown around tirelessly. However, by trying to identify “trenders,” we can’t be taken seriously either. It weakens the trans community by tearing off chunks of it. We all want basically the same thing at the end of the day; to live as however we identify and not have anyone persecute us for it. If we are to achieve anything resembling that, we can’t attack each other.
The world still has a lot to learn about gender identity and expression, but if we can’t listen to and learn from each other, how do you expect the rest of the world, including the gatekeepers, to do so?








*MelissaD*
Feb 14, 2019

I understand your point. Another view though. The Transgender Umbrella was given to us by author Leslie Feinberg, I believe it moves too many groups under the umbrella. The gender nonconforming have always been part of queer society. Drag was part of the Gay community. Butch or masculine females were part of the Lesbian community and CD's (transvestites as we knew them back then) were part of the cis community. Transsexuals (TS) were a loose thread. Not really accepted in the CD community (don't want to upset the wife's with talk of hormones. Not really accepted in the drag community as Rue Paul pointed out "we (TS) were on performance enhancing drugs (hormones) and thus unfair to compete. Gay's called me straight and the straight's called me gay. The gay community dumped the "T" right after Compton's Café and Stone Wall. Silvia Rivera (self described drag queen/transvestite) pointed this out in a 1973 NYC Pride event. She fought her way to the stage and accused the L&G of dumping the transvestites and colored gays to present a pretty white image for the media. With gay marriage passed the different gay organizations need someone else to defend. To keep the donation dollars and their jobs. Since transsexual is too small of a population you need a larger population. Virginia Prince who published Transvestia magazine and founded the "Society for the Second Self for male heterosexual cross-dressers." Pushed the concept of Transgender aka TG for individual like her that progressed to living fulltime on hormones but had no desire for bottom surgery. Politics moved the TS population to the TG banner saying it was about gender and not sex. Then came the umbrella to bring us up to 2% of the population (4% total if you include the 2% of Intersex individuals) which groups like HRC could raise funds for. HRC in the past had a poor track record for trans issues, but now they claim to be all about the "T". Check you history on other groups and you will find a similar story. When you say Transgender to the public, most think TG/TS. The majority of this umbrella is not understood to be included by the public and as the point you are trying to make are not seen as part of the umbrella by the TG/TS community for the reasons above. If TS's sometime have difficulty understanding the nonsurgical views of TG's there is a significant disconnect with the non-binary or the individuals who claims to be female but presents male (or vis versa.)

1

No. 1-2





*TommieJayne*
6 mins

I'm a transfeminine intersex AMAB, monogamous and heterosexual person who was carved on as a toddler and forced into a male gender role for most of my life. My preferred pronouns are she/her. The surgery damaged my neuro-endocrine system , leaving me with an overactive penis connected to a brain that couldn't see it properly, resulting in severe allergies and behavioral health issues associated with defective adrenalin metabolism.

I'm not transsexual. Nobody on earth has procedures i trust to carve on me again, but i do need the hormones to smooth out the chemical imbalance between my brain and my gonads. . I'm also not a kinky pansexual polyamorous hedonist, but a pretty sexually conservative two spirit, with an extremely unpleasant male aspect i like to keep in the closet after having to wear the boy suit for the first 60 years of my life.
Since coming out publicly on the internet about 10 years ago, i still stand accused of being a transtrender by the trans medicalist transsexuals and their allies, like Sneasel;  a really contemptible crowd, known as trannier than thou truscum (true-scum) thought police, mired in strict adherence to the binary. That's how I found this story, searching for some material to use in my own blog about why transtrending is nonsense and very harmful to the whole community.

I work with a lot of older baby trans people at facebook and many of them report acceptance everywhere, but with this crowd of nasty narcissists and their sociopathic sycophantic suck ups, largely consisting of older post op trans women and militant youngsters who transitioned as kids, gatekeeping everybody , imposing their rules on all the different classes of transgender people, constantly stirring drama with their call out culture's Oppression Olympics Shame and Blame games.

The guidelines i was given by my rainbow elders when i came out are:

Demanding equal rights is everybody's prerogative. Demanding special treatment is being an asshole.
Love All Hate None in Peace, Love, Unity and Respect. Live Life Loving Living
Everybody is uniquely crafted and make their own decisions about their sexuality and gender expressions.
Everybody's gender expression is valid and nobody's transition or lack of one invalidates anybody else's.
The only thing binary about human sexuality is what kind of gamete your gonads produce. Beyond that, there is far too much variation , both physically and psychologically , to label everybody male or female. There are 39 intersex body variations described, before you touch on the plethora of orientations and identities that have emerged in recent years. Sexual orientation and gender expression integrate into a multi-dimensional spectrum in the human population. .
Cisphobia is a thing. We can't expect cishet people to respect our identities and lifestyles if we don't respect theirs.
Introduce yourself with how you identify, your address preferences and your orientation, when appropriate Cis people are picking up on this . I love it when they do.
Never out a tran persons. It could endanger them.
Trans people's dead name and genital status are none of your business. Some talk about it some don't. Leave it to them.
Don't pry with questions like when did you know and such. Some of us are expansive and some don't want to talk about being trans at all.
If you aren't sure of somebody's preferences, don't assume. ask politely, "how do you identify" or "what pronouns do you prefer?"
Caroline Cossey's motto is "Chin up!" and I like to add, "shoulders back, chest out and a big grin on your face." Though the struggle for queer equality began with the Compton's Cafeteria in the Tenderloin and Stonewall riots in the Village, started by trans women of color, all of the gains we have achieved has been on the coherent, gracious , witty delivery of the scientific and social facts of the transgender experience  and community building efforts in the public arena by our pioneering advocates, starting with Marsha P. Johnson and Sylvia Rivera, in the years following Stonewall.
Among us late transitioning people being accused of transtrending , more and more are successfully transitioning inside of marriages with children and career level jobs, finding a contentment they never knew. The day i stopped pretending , a weight lifted from my spirit, like none ever had before. Avery Jackson nailed it for all of us when she told NG that the best part of being a girl was not having to pretend to be a boy any more.

I'm not a man who wants to become a woman. I'm a woman who got stuck with male junk. Being intersex, I'm under no obligation to conform to anybody's standards of masculinity or femininity in behavior , grooming or attire. That's all highly variable cultural constructs

It's about hearts, not parts. If you can't feel my female heart, you can't see past my skin. I'm very grateful to be living in Tucson where transgender people are part of the landscape. If I get misgendered, a second look is sufficient for most when i say i'm not. Nobody debates the validity my transgender identity if they see that I have a penis, though why this would even concern anybody is baffling to me.

What is most ridiculous about the concept of transtrending in adults. , is why on earth would a person want to pretend to be something that is going to face institutionalized discrimination and oppression from their neighbors every time they go somewhere? Why would they do something that would cost them their families, homes and jobs? Why would they want to become a member of a demographic with some of the highest rates of unemployment, homelessness, assault, rape and murder, even to the point of one of the highest rates of corpse mutilation? Because it's trendy with the kids? That's preposterous.

I consider the thought policing that results in so much lateral hostility across the spectrum and relational bullying within the sub communities to be a far more serious threat, being internal , than any the community faces from armed and inbred religious fanatics of the Evangelical Taliban. The acronym i avoid using, has become weaponized, becoming a huge detriment from within as factions squabble about positioning and erasure and without as the haters ridicule the Alphabet People and laugh at how we eat our own.

I long for the old days in Lakeview, Chicago's gayborhood, when there weren't a lot of labels, just people being themselves and even straight people could be gay, because a bunch of white male  homosexuals hadn't completely  appropriated the term , branding it for the corporate sausage party they've hijacked the spirit of Stonewall with yet. Oh yeah, Happy Gay Pride Month folks. Are we great again yet?

















"


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 3, 2020)

no1curr


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 3, 2020)

Unless you are part of the tiny tiny percentage that is intersex, you're pretty much a transtrender.

Also, I haven't seen much of Tommy, but I've seen enough to know how crazy he is and he should stop lusting after kids and hiding behind a rainbow flag.


----------



## Surf and TERF (Jun 3, 2020)

Bold of you to assume you'll get a reasoned discussion here.


----------



## {o}P II (Jun 3, 2020)

Men cannot become women and it is sexist and wrong to think otherwise


----------



## acmeurquhart (Jun 3, 2020)

I call fag shenanigans.


----------



## Positron (Jun 3, 2020)

PedoTom said:
			
		

> an overactive penis connected to a brain


You don't have a brain Tom.



			
				PedoTom said:
			
		

> resulting in severe allergies


Allergies to what exactly?
And how does having "an overactive penis connected to a brain" result in allergies?



			
				PedoTom said:
			
		

> and behavioral health issues associated with defective adrenalin metabolism.


What kind of "defective adrenaline metabolism"?  Does it have a name?


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 3, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> no1curr


that's a real deep thought.  


Lemmingwise said:


> Unless you are part of the tiny tiny percentage that is intersex, you're pretty much a transtrender.
> 
> Also, I haven't seen much of Tommy, but I've seen enough to know how crazy he is and he should stop lusting after kids and hiding behind a rainbow flag.


i am  and it's not so tiny. it's about 2% which is about the same as red heads.    I am also not male.  She or they please. 
you  have seen nothing of me if you believe that to be true.  you've been fed bullshit.
i hide behind no flag. this is how i feel about flag worship


			https://youtu.be/_2D-UY9OrN4
		




Surf and TERF said:


> Bold of you to assume you'll get a reasoned discussion here.


There was no assumption of reasoned discussion and only a glimmer of hope of getting one.  both my facebook accounts are blocked at the moment and the brain fart was insisting on being blown.   i could give  a shit less what kind of reaction this gets here.  i just needed some place to park it.  


{o}P II said:


> Men cannot become women and it is sexist and wrong to think otherwise


that;s complete nonsense that isn't at all what's going on.  masculinity and femininity present on a spectrum.  some people are simply better suited, physically and psychologically, for the transgender role.   some of those people are able to adapt to it and others need to get their sex organs modified to bring them into congruence with their self identities.   Trans men are men and trans women are women.  we're just born with the wrong gonads for  our brains.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 3, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> that's a real deep thought.





go back to telling people how kids seduce pedos, Tom, this is boring


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 3, 2020)

acmeurquhart said:


> I call fag shenanigans.


Any particular kind of shenanigans you're calling for? 


Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> View attachment 1345261


ok, bye.


----------



## SigSauer (Jun 3, 2020)

Wait a second, you're not dead yet?


----------



## {o}P II (Jun 3, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> that;s complete nonsense that isn't at all what's going on. masculinity and femininity present on a spectrum. some people are simply better suited, physically and psychologically, for the transgender role. some of those people are able to adapt to it and others need to get their sex organs modified to bring them into congruence with their self identities. Trans men are men and trans women are women. we're just born with the wrong gonads for our brains.


There is no such thing as a "male" and "female" brain and if you to think otherwise is sexist and wrong.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 3, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> you have seen nothing of me if you believe that to be true.


I am basing it on going into one of your threads where you were quoted as saying of having sex with someone that would have been legal in 2/3rd of the world. All I asked was if it was legal in the part of the world where it happened. It was literally a one sentence comment and I didn't know anything else about you at that point.

You went into a long tirade about how it was libelous against you to ask that question, admitting that it was illegal, but also that it was decades ago and that there was no harm no foul done to the minor. If you're that defensive about a simple question. All I've seen are your words on this flyfishing forum and even in that you couldn't keep your spaghetti in your pocket.


----------



## Maskull (Jun 3, 2020)

Shut up tranny.


----------



## Daisymae (Jun 3, 2020)

@Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg you are the epitome of the trender. Proof?



			https://archive.fo/4y3xN
		



> if i had done it as a teen, i'd have come out looking like something
> about half way between kim petras and ana mancini with just hormones.
> i was much prettier than either of them and they both have implants.
> girls would die for my legs and hands as they are, scars and all. my
> ...



Also why the fuck are you looking at teen profiles? what the fuck is it with you and shit ALWAYS involving children????

More:



> thomas is wore out. tommy needs to be on the surface in these troubled
> times. i feel safer and like less of a target for my words as a
> transgendered woman than a surviving 60's radical rabble rouser. my
> old friends are understanding me much better as an excitable chick
> ...



How about this?



> when i was a kid, i'd have dreams of being somebody's wife, just like all the beautiful women in my family and enslave some stupid, hard working putz from a well off family with my pussy, and be left with a fortune when i'm only in my 60's and the schmuck works himself to death.
> 
> all i had to do was let him knock me up a couple or three times and carry a kid or three around in my belly for nine months and go through a few hours of incredible pain at the end. it isn't even always that painful, especially if the first one goes well, the next ones are usually easier.
> 
> ...



That will be all, tommy trender.


----------



## Save Goober (Jun 3, 2020)

That's way too many words.


----------



## Positron (Jun 3, 2020)

What made Tommy so hyper these days?


----------



## Rokko (Jun 3, 2020)

Stop trying to look like an activist. You´re a pedo, a beggar and a dirty old man with a wig.


----------



## acmeurquhart (Jun 3, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> Any particular kind of shenanigans you're calling for?


Show us your genitals. Prove you’re intersex.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jun 3, 2020)

The first thing I ever got screamed at by a troon was over the concept of transtrenders not existing, before I even knew that word

They didn't manage to convince me that it's somehow impossible that someone could just throw on a wig and say "i'm a true and honest woman" and lie about it for personal gain


----------



## Daisymae (Jun 3, 2020)

acmeurquhart said:


> Show us your genitals. Prove you’re intersex.


He already has. He got up from his desk once when he was on a long multi-hour spergfest and he had no pants on.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 3, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> I am basing it on going into one of your threads where you were quoted as saying of having sex with someone that would have been legal in 2/3rd of the world. All I asked was if it was legal in the part of the world where it happened. It was literally a one sentence comment and I didn't know anything else about you at that point.
> 
> You went into a long tirade about how it was libelous against you to ask that question, admitting that it was illegal, but also that it was decades ago and that there was no harm no foul done to the minor. If you're that defensive about a simple question. All I've seen are your words on this flyfishing forum and even in that you couldn't keep your spaghetti in your pocket.


What you have seen is me responding to a pack of lies that has been told about me for nearly ten years that is being generated by cyber warfare specialists.  they recruited KF into this about three years ago.   yes i'm fucking defensive about it. . wouldn't you be? comment on topic or not at all


, please.  


melty said:


> That's way too many words.


i see we have another deep thinker.  


SigSauer said:


> Wait a second, you're not dead yet?


not even close.  maybe you need to step up your game?.  you're not going to be able to drive me to suicide.  you're going to need to have me killed.



acmeurquhart said:


> Show us your genitals. Prove you’re intersex.


Show me a hundred dollars in my paypal and i'll be glad to .  my penis was modified as a toddler to look pretty normal.  i have nice tits and legs though.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 3, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> not even close.  maybe you need to step up your game?.  you're not going to be able to drive me to suicide.  you're going to need to have me killed.


we aren't in the business of validating victim complexes you creepy old man



Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> Show me a hundred dollars in my paypal and i'll be glad to .  my penis was modified as a toddler to look pretty normal.  i have nice tits and legs though.



yeah paypal doesn't like being used as a payment processor for people passing around pornographic images.  very good way to get your paypal locked, moron


----------



## acmeurquhart (Jun 3, 2020)

Daisymae said:


> He already has. He got up from his desk once when he was on a long multi-hour spergfest and he had no pants on.


And? Was he intersex as claimed? Or was it just fag shenanigans as usual?


----------



## Opiophile (Jun 3, 2020)

Go clean your fucking shithole apartment Tommy, it's a much better use of your time than writing this hilarious nonsense. The last time I checked in on you, you made a video talking about how you just cleaned your kitchen floor, despite animal feces and mud being smeared all over it, and very visible in that video. 

Nobody takes anything you say seriously because you are a crazy old tranny who likes to masturbate dogs and lust after underage girls. 

What I DO want is for you to call up Virgo Rouge another few times and record your conversations. The last one was fucking priceless.


----------



## Daisymae (Jun 3, 2020)

acmeurquhart said:


> And? Was he intersex as claimed? Or was it just fag shenanigans as usual?


He claims that a doctor "messed with his junk". Basically he had an undescended teste. He's got a saggy sack with two small balls in it now with a microdick to keep them company with a pasty, saggy nasty ass to go along with it.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 3, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> What you have seen is me responding to a pack of lies that has been told about me for nearly ten years that is being generated by cyber warfare specialists. they recruited KF into this about three years ago. yes i'm fucking defensive about it. . wouldn't you be?


You pretty much just admitted it was illegal and you admitted the quote was accurate. I haven't seen anything besides your own words.

Would I be defensive? No, if I engaged in sexual activities with a minor, whether legal or not, I wouldn't be defensive. I'd be fucking repentant, and probably self-loathing and self-destructive. How hard would it be to love myself after doing something like that.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 3, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> The first thing I ever got screamed at by a troon was over the concept of transtrenders not existing, before I even knew that word
> 
> They didn't manage to convince me that it's somehow impossible that someone could just throw on a wig and say "i'm a true and honest woman" and lie about it for personal gain


trans people throwing temper tantrums in public is a huge  problem for the community, but there really is no personal gain.  that's what's absurd about the concept.  The losses can be enormous for some of these people and they are putting themselves into a demographic where there's institutionalized discrimination everywhere.  

i'm  born this way and i had a horrible time coping with presenting as a male, my entire life.    I had to consciously suppress feminine movement, posturing and speech to pass credibly as a straight male.  I've been living authentically now for 6 years.  The hormones have smoothed out all my behavioral health issues.   People accept me easily as a female person , even if they know i have a penis.  life is good for me now and i have a lot of extra emotional strength to pay forward with my writing and counseling.   Yet, there are people who still are such bigoted transphobes that they will be along to call me a trender any minute now.



Opiophile said:


> Go clean your fucking shithole apartment Tommy, it's a much better use of your time than writing this hilarious nonsense. The last time I checked in on you, you made a video talking about how you just cleaned your kitchen floor, despite animal feces and mud being smeared all over it, and very visible in that video.
> 
> Nobody takes anything you say seriously because you are a crazy old tranny who likes to masturbate dogs and lust after underage girls.
> 
> What I DO want is for you to call up Virgo Rouge another few times and record your conversations. The last one was fucking priceless.


i think you really need to go get yourself a spiked louisville slugger and fuck yourself with hit, cupcake.   you will get nothing put on ignore for that hateful lie filled tirade.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 3, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> i think you really need to go get yourself a spiked louisville slugger and fuck yourself with hit, cupcake.   you will get nothing put on ignore for that hateful lie filled tirade.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 3, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> You pretty much just admitted it was illegal and you admitted the quote was accurate. I haven't seen anything besides your own words.
> 
> Would I be defensive? No, if I engaged in sexual activities with a minor, whether legal or not, I wouldn't be defensive. I'd be fucking repentant, and probably self-loathing and self-destructive. How hard would it be to love myself after doing something like that.


since you seem to be committed to beating this dead horse,  i will now bid you adieu,  you passive/ aggressive animated turd, injecting your own fantasies into my reality.   no harm. no foul and you're right, getting defensive and writing long apologies is counter productive.  a short that's not true, fuck you, should suffice at this point, so are you ready to bring it on topic or are you going to sustain your very transparent and utterly irrational , fallacious,  ad hominem attack?  you are not engaging a doddering fool.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 3, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> since you seem to be committed to beating this dead horse,  i will now bid you adieu,  you passive/ aggressive animated turd, injecting your own fantasies into my reality.   no harm. no foul and you're right, getting defensive and writing long apologies is counter productive.  a short that's not true, fuck you, should suffice at this point, so are you ready to bring it on topic or are you going to sustain your very transparent and utterly irrational , fallacious,  ad hominem attack?  you are not engaging a doddering fool.


NEW GAME: Get Tom to put you on ignore.  He puts everyone on ignore - he gets to scream into the void by himself.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 3, 2020)

I have gazed into the abyss and the abyss gazed back


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 3, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> I have gazed into the abyss and the abyss gazed back


don't worry, this abyss won't stare too long unless you're under 18


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jun 3, 2020)

Just call them all deviants and degenerates and give them the gas as equals.


----------



## Positron (Jun 3, 2020)

Tom:


			
				PedoTom said:
			
		

> The guidelines i was given by my rainbow elders when i came out are:
> 
> Love All Hate None in Peace, Love, Unity and Respect. Live Life Loving Living



Also Tom:


Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> i think you really need to go get yourself a spiked louisville slugger and fuck yourself with hit, cupcake.   you will get nothing put on ignore for that hateful lie filled tirade.


----------



## Dread First (Jun 3, 2020)

I know I'm guilty of writing my own fair share of textwalls, but there's no fucking way I'm even gonna bother reading any of that shit. I'm just gonna leave you with this:

I don't particularly like the phrase "transtrender"specifically because of the fact that it doesn't roll off the tongue well. However, the general idea of people claiming trans identity specifically for the purposes of fitting in with the crowd OR in the case of people like Yaniv and Charles Clymer, use the transgender label to shield themselves from scrutiny of their own actions is something I agree with wholeheartedly.

I don't know why you decided to make an account here on the Farms, but you're really not swaying anyone's minds here with your rambling. You're just getting mocked and memed on, you stupid granny tranny.


----------



## Watermelanin (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm not gonna read your whole damn post, but I will explain to you the reality of "transtrending" while doing my best to follow the tranny lexicon:
I'll take these people at their word that they really do believe that they would be happier living life as the opposite sex in which they were born in the same sense that some wish they were born a different race or perhaps raised by different parents. It is largely a result of modernity that "identifying" as a gender which does not match that which they were assigned at birth has become a feasible way of living one's life. Sure, "third genders" and outright transgenderism has been a concept for millennia, but only now do we have the hormone therapies and surgeries to back it up. And with that came a rush of representation for those that follow this path in life which leads to greater acceptance/normalization of the phenomenon.
All of this in mind: do you really think all of these people would consider the possibility that they may be trans had they not been introduced to people expressing it as a virtue? There may be some innate genetic/epigenetic reality to transgenderism. But thinking of it as a black-and-white "you WILL be trans or you won't because of your genes" thing is like saying genes associated with high IQ automatically make geniuses and those associated with cardiovascular disease mean you WILL die of a heart attack. There's confounding environmental factors involved here. As much as you may want to outright deny that this is a thing, a parent who thinks it would be absolutely neat-o to have a transgender child is more likely to push their child in that direction and even moreso to interpret any non-gender-conforming behavior as evidence of their child's transgenderism. Likewise, people who are having a hard time dealing with their life as it stands may look for a source of a new identity. Transgenderism offers just that opportunity.
A transtrender is a trans individual who, without modern influence, would never end up being trans.

I'll level with you and agree that gender is a social construct for now. That doesn't mean you can just identify as whatever you want and expect everyone else to go along with it. It means _society_ determines it for you. One half of the western world is in agreement that your gender is immutable and based on your anatomy at birth. The other half believes in a range of things from how present yourself to total trivialization of the term where you _should _be able to identify however you want and everyone should just run with it regardless of anything else. The latter half, in my opinion, is stupid and wrong.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jun 3, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> my penis


wait, why do you call yourself a woman if you have a penis? women don't have penises dude don't you know anything?


----------



## JoshPlz (Jun 3, 2020)

You are a man Tommy.


----------



## CockPockets (Jun 3, 2020)

where is Trent when we need him?


----------



## byuu (Jun 3, 2020)

Having a micro-penis doesn't make you intersex, Tommy.


----------



## All Cops Are Based (Jun 3, 2020)

your gay


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 3, 2020)

Imagine wanting to transition, lmao.


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 3, 2020)

Imagine being a 65 year old dumpster diving pedo lol


----------



## Jack Awful (Jun 3, 2020)

Being trans is a mental illness.
Period.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 4, 2020)

welcometotherock said:


> I know I'm guilty of writing my own fair share of textwalls, but there's no fucking way I'm even gonna bother reading any of that shit. I'm just gonna leave you with this:
> 
> I don't particularly like the phrase "transtrender"specifically because of the fact that it doesn't roll off the tongue well. However, the general idea of people claiming trans identity specifically for the purposes of fitting in with the crowd OR in the case of people like Yaniv and Charles Clymer, use the transgender label to shield themselves from scrutiny of their own actions is something I agree with wholeheartedly.
> 
> I don't know why you decided to make an account here on the Farms, but you're really not swaying anyone's minds here with your rambling. You're just getting mocked and memed on, you stupid granny tranny.


I truly don't care about mocking and meming by the likes of you delusional vidiots.   i'm one of the farms favorite targets.  they've got a whole forum dedicated to me here.   i'm just posting here now to park compositions like this while my facebook accounts are blocked. 

I do have an interest in knowing what objectionable actions you think charlie clymer is guilty of.  Like nobody ever called me Thomas, nobody ever called her Charles. To the best of my knowledge,  she is a veteran who served with distinction  and later made some waves working with the Human Rights Campaign. 




Watermelanin said:


> I'm not gonna read your whole damn post, but I will explain to you the reality of "transtrending" while doing my best to follow the tranny lexicon:
> I'll take these people at their word that they really do believe that they would be happier living life as the opposite sex in which they were born in the same sense that some wish they were born a different race or perhaps raised by different parents. It is largely a result of modernity that "identifying" as a gender which does not match that which they were assigned at birth has become a feasible way of living one's life. Sure, "third genders" and outright transgenderism has been a concept for millennia, but only now do we have the hormone therapies and surgeries to back it up. And with that came a rush of representation for those that follow this path in life which leads to greater acceptance/normalization of the phenomenon.
> All of this in mind: do you really think all of these people would consider the possibility that they may be trans had they not been introduced to people expressing it as a virtue? There may be some innate genetic/epigenetic reality to transgenderism. But thinking of it as a black-and-white "you WILL be trans or you won't because of your genes" thing is like saying genes associated with high IQ automatically make geniuses and those associated with cardiovascular disease mean you WILL die of a heart attack. There's confounding environmental factors involved here. As much as you may want to outright deny that this is a thing, a parent who thinks it would be absolutely neat-o to have a transgender child is more likely to push their child in that direction and even moreso to interpret any non-gender-conforming behavior as evidence of their child's transgenderism. Likewise, people who are having a hard time dealing with their life as it stands may look for a source of a new identity. Transgenderism offers just that opportunity.
> A transtrender is a trans individual who, without modern influence, would never end up being trans.
> ...



"the same sense that some wish they were born a different race or perhaps raised by different parents"
clinical evidence says otherwise.  there is a genetic basis for it.  

"third genders" and outright transgenderism has been a concept for millennia, but only now do we have the hormone therapies and surgeries to back it up. And with that came a rush of representation for those that follow this path in life which leads to greater acceptance/normalization of the phenomenon.  "

this isn't true either and your conclusion is speculation that has no real strong evidence to support it.  The Brown University ROGD study by Littman has been solidly  debunked by her peers.    Botanical hormones and genital surgeries have been around for thousands of years and the procedures you think came out of nowhere have been in development for over 70 years.  What came out of nowhere is doctors recommending to parents of queer kids to let them be themselves in the early 90's.    I mark Kim Petras' birth in 1992 as the benchmark for that.   "Emily Tressa" Fishbein's story has been documented she since was a little kid , as has Jazz Jennings and numerous others.  

 This is at the root of what you are seeing.  It in no way impacts the older people coming out and being accused of trending.  These people are risking the loss of jobs and family by doing it.  You're seeing kids being more bold in their  experimentation with their gender expression    Perhaps there is behavior that can legitimately be called trending, but that gets weeded out in the medical gate keeping.  Satisfaction rates for HRT and GRC are very high.  The community itself embraces the validity of everybody's self expression and understands that some people will detransition.  

 "parent who thinks it would be absolutely neat-o to have a transgender child is more likely to push their child in that direction and even moreso to interpret any non-gender-conforming behavior as evidence of their child's transgenderism"

this is paranoid delusion and extremely rare, if it exists at all.  It's usually a huge shock to the parents and the child usually has to struggle for acceptance.   "transgenderism"  isn't a valid word.    "child being transgender"   is the proper usage.  

Gender expression is a combination of nature and nurture. Masculinity and femininity express on a sliding scale and a significant portion of the population are better suited , both physiologically and psychologically, for the transgender role.  The medical authorities are very clear on this: same sex attraction and transgender identities are perfectly natural and genetically based.   About 2% of us are intersex so that we have external proof of this.  There  is  nothing pathological about it.  If anybody is mentally ill it is people obsessively clinging to invalid science and arbitrary standards of appropriate modes of grooming and behavior based on a cursory evaluation of the infant's external genitalia at birth.  Medical science has clearly demonstrated the flaw in that reasoning yet cishet people refuse to accept the validity of our existence.  Most often, the most vociferously anti-LGBTQ clergy and congressmen, get busted for sexual misconduct themselves. 

One thing that you are definitely seeing much more of in the past is more trans feminine and trans masculine people who don't suffer from severe dysphoria deciding to at least socially transition to see how it feels.  I was waiting for my parents to die and they refused. I couldn't stand looking at myself any more and came out.  My parents are still alive and we're getting along better than we have for years. 

  This  has got to be  the most incredibly subservient proletarian statement i think i've ever seen in a discussion forum in the 20 some odd years i've been getting my shits and giggles in forums: 

   " It means _society_ determines it for you. " 

  If you say this to militant young trans people in person, i don't blame them one bit if you end up getting punched in the face for this Nazi shit before the party was over.  If we were in the same room, I would be raging in your hitler youth face over that remark begging you to swing on me and i'm probably old enough to be your grandmother.   

We're born this way.  Who the fuck is anybody to tell me how i have to dress or wear my hair based on my nads?  What kind of world do you live in?   Decolonize your mind , brother.  These are the thoughts of a slave suffering from Stockholm Syndrome.    Gender variance is not a concept, for gender variant people.  It is a fact of life for us and it is not our responsibility to educate you in the realities of  sexual orientations and gender expressions that aren't cis gender and heterosexual.  

Why are black men so transphobic?   Most of the black trans women murdered are murdered by black men.  I watched a crowd of black men beat a black woman at the minneapolis protests earlier tonight.  



NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> wait, why do you call yourself a woman if you have a penis? women don't have penises dude don't you know anything?


I'll ask you the same question: Why are black men so transphobic? 

I don't call myself a woman or make any illusions to being nearly the same as a cis female.     the technical description of my sex and gender  is transfeminine intersex AMAB.   i'm not really male or female, but a blend of both.  I have male junk, but the rest of me is mostly female, especially inside my head.    In ancient times, I would have been called androgynos and left to my own devices whether to express in male or female mode.      the modern word is gender fluid or bigender, but my male aspect is terribly unpleasant, so i don't like being pushed there.   indigenous people around the world have different words for us like Indian Hejira,  Thai Lady boys, Japanese New Half and the native american , Two Spirit, which is English for numerous different words in the North American First Nations languages.





garakfan69 said:


> Having a micro-penis doesn't make you intersex, Tommy.


I don't have a micropenis.  not even close.  having the ability to breathe oxygen doesn't qualify you as human, cartoon character.  





Jack Awful said:


> Being trans is a mental illness.
> Period.


That is your sexually repressed and utterly invalid opinion, incel.  Google very strongly disagrees.





Daisymae said:


> @Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg you are the epitome of the trender. Proof?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.  that's sufficient, thanks, sneasel.   I'm a prolific writer.  You are latching on to short statements i made a long time ago that appear to your totally incompetent mind to diagnose, proof that i am  a pedo or not a legitimate trans femme intersex AMAB. that's just stupid.   I say all sorts of shit.  But when you say i do these things you say i do, that's all coming from inside your twisted mind.  

   I'm auntie tommie to young artists, cis and trans,  and that's why i follow them.    I'm good friends with the mother of one of them.  She calls me in the middle of the night drunk to jabber at me about some shit the kid put her through or some guy exploiting her.   

What's most telling about the snippets you've chosen, sigmund fraud, is that most doctors would look at those  and see them as proof that i was legit , not faking it. my physique has always been more feminine than masculine and i had vivid dreams of child birth at about age 8.  By the time i was over 50, i was sick and tired of pretending to be cis male and couldn't stand looking at myself in the mirror.  my shrink was almost giggling when she told me that my back story was everything the textbooks told her to expect. 

you, sir are nothing more than an utterly psychotic diaper wearing , ass-fucking fascist furry  fucktard with some really twisted notions about a lot of things, completely deluded about your intellectual abilities and social worth.  I pity U Michigan if you're really a professor there.  You're probably a totally ridiculous prima donna with elbow patches on campus.  this is utter nonsense that proves that you're not well in the head.   run along maggot.    your obsession with me is eventually going to get people here and AMB  to take you down a notch or two.   it gets terribly boring for everybody  , especially the people who like my posts.


----------



## Daisymae (Jun 4, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> my shrink was almost giggling when she told me that my back story was everything the textbooks told her to expect.


well you are diagnosed with, and received SSI for many years for, a schizoaffective disorder diagnosis so i can see how you are textbook of that.

Here are symptoms. This is 100% you



> Delusions — having false, fixed beliefs, despite evidence to the contrary
> Hallucinations, such as hearing voices or seeing things that aren't there
> Impaired communication and speech, such as being incoherent
> Bizarre or unusual behavior
> ...


----------



## Dimetrodon (Jun 4, 2020)

These rambling walls of text make me think that Tommy is trying to create his own schizophrenic version of that 60 page speech from Atlas Shrugged.


----------



## Positron (Jun 4, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> you, sir are nothing more than an utterly psychotic diaper wearing , ass-fucking fascist furry fucktard


"Diaper wearing", "ass-fucking", "furry".
Didn't your "rainbow elders" teach you not to kinkshame?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 4, 2020)

Positron said:


> "Diaper wearing", "ass-fucking", "furry".
> Didn't your "rainbow elders" teach you not to kinkshame?


They probably told him to hide the kiddy fiddling better


----------



## FunPosting101 (Jun 4, 2020)

Is anyone actually reading all these text walls this nutbag keeps posting? I know I'm not.

Hey, tranny, if you have a dick, you ain't a chick.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 4, 2020)

Daisymae said:


> well you are diagnosed with, and received SSI for many years for, a schizoaffective disorder diagnosis so i can see how you are textbook of that.
> 
> Here are symptoms. This is 100% you


sure thing sigmund fraud. the diagnosis does not hold up today and hasn't for many years.  It was a purely political move to defang me.  Go look up Anatoly Scharansky and Andres Sakharov. The Soviets did the same thing to them.  At least here, they can't force zombie drugs on you or lock you up for very long.



 you , on the other hand are a full bull  psychotic with an incredible array of psycho-sexual disorders.    If you really have corona,  just your presence here now trying to incite violence against me is proof of that.  





FunPosting101 said:


> Is anyone actually reading all these text walls this nutbag keeps posting? I know I'm not.
> 
> Hey, tranny, if you have a dick, you ain't a chick.


 it's like this.  you're a misinformed, misogynistic millennial (or younger)  mental midget  who has been conditioned to believe things that are simply not true.   While i am not saying that we are the same as cis gender men and women,  i am saying some men have vaginas and some women have a penis.  it's a perfectly naturally occurence and there's nothing pathological about it.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Jun 4, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH INSANE CRAZY PERSON WORDS BLAH BLAH BLAH


tl;dr
dilate tranny


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 4, 2020)

Positron said:


> "Diaper wearing", "ass-fucking", "furry".
> Didn't your "rainbow elders" teach you not to kinkshame?


Yeah, they did, but they also condone violence against people like you and sneasel  terrorizing the family.  Sneasel is a walking public health hazard as you are also likely to be  since you engage in unprotected anal sex with multiple partners.   fascists need to be treated as violently as needs be to keep them from taking over this republic.



FunPosting101 said:


> tl;dr
> dilate tranny


yes you are extremely insane and stupid , D00d.   say more stupid shit, incel sped. you're pathetically hilarious.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Jun 4, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH I AM A TRANNY PEDOPHILE AND IF YOU DON'T ACCEPT ME YOU'RE AN INCEL BLAH BLAH MORE INSANE CRAZY PERSON WORDS BLAH BLAH BLAH


D I L A TE
I
L
A
T
E
T R A N N Y
R
A
N
N
Y


----------



## Positron (Jun 4, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> Yeah, they did, but they also condone violence against people like you and sneasel  terrorizing the family.  Sneasel is a walking public health hazard as you are also likely to be  since you engage in unprotected anal sex with multiple partners.   fascists need to be treated as violently as needs be to keep them from taking over this republic.


How does "Love All Hate None in Peace, Love, Unity and Respect. Live Life Loving Living" suddenly become "condone violence against people like you and sneasel"?

And what "republic"?  Is that some Banana Republic where you can enjoy 12-year-old girls without legal repercussions?


----------



## Surf and TERF (Jun 4, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> it's like this.  you're a misinformed, misogynistic millennial (or younger)  mental midget  who has been conditioned to believe things that are simply not true.



The only "misogyny" in this thread is the fact that you're trying to earn oppression points with this word.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jun 4, 2020)

Doesn't it speak volumes that Tommy is virtually indistinguishable from the rest of the SJW troon crowd?

Really makes you wonder who's more insane.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 4, 2020)

Okay I get now why he has such a following. It isn't just sheer autism, it's completely unpredictable too.


----------



## Absolutego (Jun 4, 2020)

Guts Gets Some said:


> Doesn't it speak volumes that Tommy is virtually indistinguishable from the rest of the SJW troon crowd?
> 
> Really makes you wonder who's more insane.


I get what you're saying, but there are SJW troons who manage to hold a job, pay rent, and limit their freak activity to social media.
Tommy here is a filthy ogre all the time, lives in a decomposing, shit-filled hovel paid for by disability, eats garbage and minces around Tucson with some recorder he stole off a third grader.


----------



## TitanWest (Jun 4, 2020)

Fuck off, Tranissary.


----------



## Baseton Repillé (Jun 4, 2020)

I would bet human lives that no one here has actually read the tranny shizo textwalls.

Dilate and die early, Tommy


----------



## Terrorist (Jun 4, 2020)

ATAB (All Trannies Are Bastards). They're mutilated mentally ill freaks, no matter how they transitioned or if they have papers or whatever. OP is right that the distinction doesn't matter, but for opposite reasons than he thinks.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jun 4, 2020)

Absolutego said:


> I get what you're saying, but there are SJW troons who manage to hold a job, pay rent, and limit their freak activity to social media.
> Tommy here is a filthy ogre all the time, lives in a decomposing, shit-filled hovel paid for by disability, eats garbage and minces around Tucson with some recorder he stole off a third grader.



SJWs. Working. 

Good shitpost. You almost had me there for a sec.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 4, 2020)

SigSauer said:


> Wait a second, you're not dead yet?



Tommy's like a living mummy at this point, all the drugs he's on have literally pickled him alive.

Our tranny hippie pedophile friend is a lot like Keith Richards in that sense.

You know, the whole being a chemically preserved human golem part.

Not the part about being a talented rock musician who influenced an entire generation of music


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 5, 2020)

Terrorist said:


> ATAB (All Transphobes Are Bastards). They're misinformed mentally ill freaks, no matter how where they got the junk science they use to justify their hatred when the fact is they're usually projecting the denial of the questions the have about their own gender identity.  OP is right that the distinction doesn't matter, but for opposite reasons than she thinks.



fixed that for you, sped   


Syaoran Li said:


> Tommy's like a living mummy at this point, all the drugs he's on have literally pickled him alive.
> 
> Our tranny hippie pedophile friend is a lot like Keith Richards in that sense.
> 
> ...


Please post your proof that i am a pedophile .   this is always a laugh.   here's the definition, fuck stain.  prove that it fits me, sped.

*Pedophilia*, also spelled *paedophilia, *also called *pedophilic disorder* or *pedophilia disorder*, in conventional usage, a psychosexual disorder, generally affecting adults, characterized by sexual interest in *prepubescent* children or attempts to engage in sexual acts with *prepubescent* children.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 5, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> fixed that for you, sped
> 
> Please post your proof that i am a pedophile .   this is always a laugh.   here's the definition, fuck stain.  prove that it fits me, sped.
> 
> *Pedophilia*, also spelled *paedophilia, *also called *pedophilic disorder* or *pedophilia disorder*, in conventional usage, a psychosexual disorder, generally affecting adults, characterized by sexual interest in *prepubescent* children or attempts to engage in sexual acts with *prepubescent* children.



Are you doing the "ackshually, it's not pedophilia because puberty" now?

Even if you're not a pedo, you're still a perpetually stoned hippie loon and a dirty old man.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 5, 2020)

FYI  @Absolutego 

My apartment is not hovel or shit filled. I'm a multi-disciplined artist and one of my arts is real messy. Getting down on a sloppy artist is really pretty lame, especially since a lot of you are living in your parents' homes and don't have to do the cleaning.


I do not "mince" . i stroll. my presentation is pretty much gender neutral. i am not trying to convince anybody that i'm female, because i'm not. i'm a transgender intersex male.
The recorder is a Hohner Educator. I teach third graders with it. Are you aware that I earn a substantial amount of money with this? yeah it's a shitty picture. i just turned around and snapped it. you sado-masochistic voyeurs aren't worth the effort of doing it over.

the most hilarious delusion of yours is comparing me to Keith Richards. I'm not chemically preserved. I live clean. I haven't had enough to drink in over 30 years to get drunk and never did more than taste the hard drugs a few times. i don't even smoke as much as it looks because most of it burns off in my hand while i'm typing and i don't always inhale and never inhale tobacco deeply. . it only took one snootful of crank to convince me that i wanted nothing to do with tweak or tweakers. crack didn't take more than getting the fuck out of the neighborhood to where i could buy weed. i have too much respect for poppies to do that very often and nobody ever offers me any cocaine that actually has much cocaine in it. it's a rare year when i trip more than once or twice and i prefer botanicals to LSD. 


Syaoran Li said:


> Are you doing the "ackshually, it's not pedophilia because puberty" now?
> 
> Even if you're not a pedo, you're still a perpetually stoned hippie loon and a dirty old man.


it's not pedophilia because puberty and it's not pedophilia or hebephila because of lack of obsession or persistence. 

i'll cop to being a perpetually stoned hippie loon.   a lot of people love me for that and i piss off all the right people.  i'm not a man, or a woman though, but a trans femme intersex AMAB.  doubt all you like.  i have diagnoses from three doctors.   i'm very conservative sexually and nearly every sexual encounter in my life was initiated by the woman, including the one with the minor.   it's very disturbing to me to be accused of things that are horrifying to me.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 5, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> FYI  @Absolutego
> 
> My apartment is not hovel or shit filled. I'm a multi-disciplined artist and one of my arts is real messy. Getting down on a sloppy artist is really pretty lame, especially since a lot of you are living in your parents' homes and don't have to do the cleaning.
> 
> ...



Emphasis mine.

I'm sorry, but a dirty old man having sex with a minor is inherently wrong even if it's not the same as clinical pedophilia. 

I don't even care that you're an old hippie pretending to be a woman, but it's generally a bad idea to have sex with jailbait, especially if you're old enough to remember when LBJ was in the White House. I'm still surprised you haven't wound up in jail yet.

Well, good luck to you. Here's a song for you...


----------



## Postal_Rat (Jun 5, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> FYI  @Absolutego
> 
> My apartment is not hovel or shit filled. I'm a multi-disciplined artist and one of my arts is real messy. Getting down on a sloppy artist is really pretty lame, especially since a lot of you are living in your parents' homes and don't have to do the cleaning.



Yet you have an entire fucking roach infestation that would say otherwise



> the most hilarious delusion of yours is comparing me to Keith Richards. I'm not chemically preserved. I live clean. I haven't had enough to drink in over 30 years to get drunk and never did more than taste the hard drugs a few times. i don't even smoke as much as it looks because most of it burns off in my hand while i'm typing and i don't always inhale and never inhale tobacco deeply. . it only took one snootful of crank to convince me that i wanted nothing to do with tweak or tweakers. crack didn't take more than getting the fuck out of the neighborhood to where i could buy weed. i have too much respect for poppies to do that very often and nobody ever offers me any cocaine that actually has much cocaine in it. it's a rare year when i trip more than once or twice and i prefer botanicals to LSD.



"I don't do drugs except all those drugs I do" 
Its not even worth the effort to call you liar you'll always make that self evident in time 




> it's not pedophilia because puberty and it's not pedophilia or hebephila because of lack of obsession or persistence.



Tom with the number of times you have told the Sabrina story without prompting, your constant advocacy of child sex licences and the number of people who without reading your internet history tell you to stay away from their children. can you possible imagine why we don't believe your drug abusing ass?




> i'll cop to being a perpetually stoned hippie loon.   a lot of people love me for that and i piss off all the right people.



Judging from the fact your not dead yet we can class this as a lie



> i'm not a man, or a woman though, but a trans femme intersex AMAB.  doubt all you like.



I don't doubt it I just prefer the classic name for it pervert



> I have diagnoses from three doctors.



For schizoaffective behavior for which you have drawn a check for decades



> i'm very conservative sexually and nearly every sexual encounter in my life was initiated by the woman, including the one with the minor.   it's very disturbing to me to be accused of things that are horrifying to me.



With how much you talk about and beg for sex clearly not by choice incel


----------



## Daisymae (Jun 5, 2020)

Fun Fact:

Tom was kicked from the local Tucson tranny community because he is a creeper. He picked a fight with a teen tranny and their friends went looking at his social media and found he was subscribed to all these teen hashtags on instagram. someone then gave them one of the videos where he admits to molesting Sabrina. So then the kids brought it to the parent's attention.

Tom was revered in the community! he even spoke at a rally when the weirdos were trying to get tranny education into tucson schools. Here is video of him at the rally. He called this one of the most important events of his life. Then they dropped him like a sack of potatoes for being a creepy old man. He doesnt get how SJWism works, so he always ends up dumped on his ass.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 5, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Emphasis mine.
> 
> I'm sorry, but a dirty old man having sex with a minor is inherently wrong even if it's not the same as clinical pedophilia.
> 
> ...


fuck off you disgusting pervert in denial projecting at me.   you're wasting your time with the videos.   i don't watch stupid shit like you vidiot gamers living in a virtual world.  . you're accusing me of things that i am not for some reason that is rooted in your own deep seated psycho-sexual disorders.   now go eat shit and live  --- very far from me.



Postal_Rat said:


> Yet you have an entire fucking roach infestation that would say otherwise
> 
> 
> "I don't do drugs except all those drugs I do"
> ...


The roach infestation is in the walls.  I have sprayed nearly a gallon on it and it's been professionally treated twice and i've requested a third treatment.  

what i make self evident is that i am completely honest and people like you are intellectually impaired.

i never tell the sabrina story without prompting. it refuses to go away because there are people being paid to propagate it.
i don't abuse drugs. i rarely use anything other than weed and without weed, i wouldn't be alive today. I would have killed somebody a long time ago, my adrenalin metabolism is that bad. you believe nothing i say because you're all a bunch of digitize douche canoes on psych drugs paddling merrily together down the river of douchery.

that's you're and i don't lie. you do and your obsession with doubting me and lamely attempting to denounce me is pathological. this whole forum is the result of mass psychosis.

the classical name for it is "androgynos" . the technical term for your attitude is transphobia rooted in deep seated psycho-sexual disorders.

the schizo-affective disorder diagnosis disappeared many years ago. the current diagnosis is gender dysphoria with associated CPTSD. The check turned to retirement benefits when i hit 65. Do go on with your douchery though, recidivist reprobate rodent douche canoe. Hating on somebody is just punishing yourself. I don't think you realize the self harm you're doing while you're "owning" me, so please, by all means, keep hammering that keyboard, f00ls.

I chose to abstain for the first time in 1983 but i met somebody in 1990 who latched on to me and i chose to abstain again when that broke out until after i came out in 2014. then i started seeking trans men for a relationship. i don't really seek casual sex. i'm batting 0 for 4 with the trans guys, but i did manage to get laid and i have several cis male friends who don't want to get intimate. the lesbians are either partnered or i'm way too masculine for the butches and none of the femmes have hit on me. i'm not a self loathing incel by any stretch, but an intersex person seriously damaged by IGM who has been in prayer for healing all her life and loves to roll around with an adult lover for hours, but hasn't had a lot of them.




Daisymae said:


> Fun Fact:
> 
> Tom was kicked from the local Tucson tranny community because he is a creeper. He picked a fight with a teen tranny and their friends went looking at his social media and found he was subscribed to all these teen hashtags on instagram. someone then gave them one of the videos where he admits to molesting Sabrina. So then the kids brought it to the parent's attention.
> 
> ...















































Fun fact about my fall from grace: it took several months of grooming key individuals with a load of bullshit about my sexual proclivities, setting me up for the moment i responded to these accusations when they were brought to me by a professional queer SJW and i admitted to accepting the invitation into a bed where nothing happened and he got all sanctimonious. The top trans mother got worse. the lies have been published publicly but the person who informed me they had copped an attitude , so i haven't seen them. Carol Brochin refused to respond at all . All four are getting invitations to the courtroom in the very near future.  

Nobody ever asked me why i was subscribed to them. Several were accidents that happened while i was scrolling. The rest are young transgender artists and a couple of cis artists i'm tracking because that's what i do. it has nothing to do with teen lust, you despicable, deluded deviant douche canoe.

I don't suppose you noticed this post at the end of last year, maggot?

https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=intersex, transgender and nonbinary musicians&epa=SEARCH_BOX 

that's what i'm really doing. i think this page has some youngsters on it already. i know kim petras is on it. i don't recall if i've put anything by any of the other kids on it yet because they're mostly just dancing and lip syncing.

The most delicious irony of all of this for me is that we are living in a culture that glorifies stupidity and stigmatizes intelligence. The grand prize march of the clown in hiding in a blacked out white house and his bozo brigade, clearing the park with tear gas and flash bang grenades to go wave a book he's never read in front of the president's church he's never prayed in , threatening to deploy the military against his own citizens had to be the most gloriously stupid act by any US president other than William Henry Harrison who committed the fatally stupid act of bloviating in the rain without a hat or slicker for over 40 minutes with his inauguration speech, resulting in his death from pneumonia about 6 weeks later.

Some time in the future, when the archaeologists will piece together my life and find a blacklisted life scientist turned guerrilla artist that the government had expended much effort to interdict from gaining any kind of exposure other than bad press until a gang of incel speds was recruited to take over the targeted harassment and the reality disconnect was so powerful when people observed mean, stupid perverts accusing somebody who was obviously not a mean , stupid pervert, that her influence steadily grew until she and her peers were able to overcome world stupidity and break the yoke of oppression laid on it by the multinational industrialist banker gangsters. I am Antifa and have been Antifa for 57 1/2 years. You're a bunch of neo-nazi sociopaths led by a narcissistic fool and downright moron. I've been bullied for being too smart for my own good all my life, so it's hilarious to be getting bullied for being stupid by stupid people having fits of cognitive dissonance over my thoughts that they don't even understand.


----------



## Postal_Rat (Jun 5, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> The roach infestation is in the walls.  I have sprayed nearly a gallon on it and it's been professionally treated twice and i've requested a third treatment.



Has it occurred to you that they keep coming back because you keep giving them the perfect place to live we have seen the inside of your hovel



> i never tell the sabrina story without prompting. it refuses to go away because there are people being paid to propagate it.



We first heard it from you have told it multiple times and the only way any one has ever reacted is in horror either your too stupid shut up about it or your just compelled to I don't care which. We're all just thankful your defective enough to identify yourself as a sexual predator so others don't have to find out the hard way



> i don't abuse drugs. i rarely use anything other than weed and without weed, i wouldn't be alive today. I would have killed somebody a long time ago, my adrenalin metabolism is that bad.



"I don't abuse drugs except for all the drugs I abuse"



> you believe nothing i say because you're all a bunch of digitize douche canoes on psych drugs paddling merrily together down the river of douchery.
> that's you're and i don't lie. you do and your obsession with doubting me and lamely attempting to denounce me is pathological. this whole forum is the result of mass psychosis.



Well that and you're a habitual lair



> the classical name for it is "androgynos" . the technical term for your attitude is transphobia rooted in deep seated psycho-sexual disorders.



Tom nobody cares what sort of Apache you identify as



> the schizo-affective disorder diagnosis disappeared many years ago. the current diagnosis is gender dysphoria with associated CPTSD. The check turned to retirement benefits when i hit 65. Do go on with your douchery though, recidivist reprobate rodent douche canoe. Hating on somebody is just punishing yourself. I don't think you realize the self harm you're doing while you're "owning" me, so please, by all means, keep hammering that keyboard, f00ls.



Tom I know you really love playing the victim card and pretending to be a woke spiritual guru and thinking that I'm just gnashing my teeth and screaming "Oh god how can you be real if Tom is", but I'm not this evening has been supremely entertaining popcorn has been eaten beer has been drank and I've had many laughs at your expense and when you come out of that manic phase you're in I'll forget about you until you see fit to remind me.



> I chose to abstain for the first time in 1983 but i met somebody in 1990 who latched on to me and i chose to abstain again when that broke out until after i came out in 2014. then i started seeking trans men for a relationship. i don't really seek casual sex. i'm batting 0 for 4 with the trans guys, but i did manage to get laid and i have several cis male friends who don't want to get intimate. the lesbians are either partnered or i'm way too masculine for the butches and none of the femmes have hit on me. i'm not a self loathing incel by any stretch, but an intersex person seriously damaged by IGM who has been in prayer for healing all her life and loves to roll around with an adult lover for hours, but hasn't had a lot of



Whatever incel


----------



## Positron (Jun 5, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> I would have killed somebody a long time ago, my adrenalin metabolism is that bad.


Having anger issue has nothing to do with "adrenaline metabolism".



Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> the current diagnosis is gender dysphoria with associated CPTSD


How come every tranny claims to have cPTSD?  What kind of trauma have you been through or witnessed?  If anything Sabrina would be the one to have PTSD.



Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> when the archaeologists willl piece together my life and find a blacklisted life scientist turned guerrilla artist that the government had expended much effort to interdict from gaining any kind of exposure


Wow!  You are important enough for the fucking government, under both Democrat and Republican, to want to silent you!  Perhaps you can explain to us why time is a cube?



Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> I am Antifa and have been Antifa for 57 1/2 years.


There was no such thing as Antifa before 2007 (Wikipedia cites Rose City Antifa as "the oldest Antifa group in the nation".).  You are jumping on a kiddie fad because you want to fuck kids.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jun 5, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> trans femme intersex AMAB


thats a long and unnecessarily complex way to say tranny


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Jun 5, 2020)

Pedophile dogfuckers have no say Tommy. Go back to getting COPD from cutting worthless rocks without a mask or being the worst busker in the goddamn world.


----------



## Absolutego (Jun 5, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> SJWs. Working.
> 
> Good shitpost. You almost had me there for a sec.


Liz Fong Jones worked in Google for how long now? How long did the Translifeline scam last before Greta and his pajeet were finally ousted? In fact, isn't that pajeet their primary breadwinner now?
I dunno why people are hesitant to see different degrees of functionality between troons when we have people like Tommy here lowering the bar for everyone else in a fascinating manner.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 5, 2020)

babaGAReeb said:


> thats a long and unnecessarily complex way to say tranny


i know, but what you know as a "tranny" isn't the same thing as me.   i'm non-binary or enby and not really male or female, but a blend of both.   i'm not very feminine in my grooming or attire, but my behavior is similar to a butch lesbian.  


Takayuki Yagami said:


> Pedophile dogfuckers have no say Tommy. Go back to getting COPD from cutting worthless rocks without a mask or being the worst busker in the goddamn world.


Sure thing, millennial sped a-logger.  How about i just put you on ignore instead and let the people who don't believe lies about me respond?



Absolutego said:


> Liz Fong Jones worked in Google for how long now? How long did the Translifeline scam last before Greta and his pajeet were finally ousted? In fact, isn't that pajeet their primary breadwinner now?
> I dunno why people are hesitant to see different degrees of functionality between troons when we have people like Tommy here lowering the bar for everyone else in a fascinating manner.


autism is a really strange mental deformity.  are you all so delusional about your own morality,  intellectual capacity and redeeming social worth or just the high functioning  fucktards who join this behavioral sink?


----------



## ❄️❄️❄️ (Jun 5, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> but my behavior is similar to a butch lesbian.



"Butch lesbian" is an appearence, it's not a personality type!  Are you generalising that all lesbians of a specific appearance have identical personality types? That's not very nice of you, is it?



Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> Just the high functioning fucktards who join this behavioral sink



I mean you're here so you've just disproved your own hypothesis there mate.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Jun 5, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> i know, but what you know as a "tranny" isn't the same thing as me.   i'm non-binary or enby and not really male or female, but a blend of both.   i'm not very feminine in my grooming or attire, but my behavior is similar to a butch lesbian.
> 
> Sure thing, millennial sped a-logger.  How about i just put you on ignore instead and let the people who don't believe lies about me respond?


No one here believes a word you say. We do believe you’re the scum of the earth though. We have the tapes after all.


----------



## Syikeblade (Jun 5, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> trans people throwing temper tantrums in public is a huge  problem for the community, but there really is no personal gain.  that's what's absurd about the concept.  The losses can be enormous for some of these people and they are putting themselves into a demographic where there's institutionalized discrimination everywhere.
> 
> i'm  born this way and i had a horrible time coping with presenting as a male, my entire life.    I had to consciously suppress feminine movement, posturing and speech to pass credibly as a straight male.  I've been living authentically now for 6 years.  The hormones have smoothed out all my behavioral health issues.   People accept me easily as a female person , even if they know i have a penis.  life is good for me now and i have a lot of extra emotional strength to pay forward with my writing and counseling.   Yet, there are people who still are such bigoted transphobes that they will be along to call me a trender any minute now.
> 
> ...


And yet here you are with your biologically male penis and asking for validation


----------



## a6h51 (Jun 5, 2020)

How about this? I'm not a terf if I have don't like your girl dick, and I don't want trans people like you to force your girl dick on me.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 6, 2020)

Syikeblade said:


> And yet here you are with your biologically male penis and asking for validation


And here you are thinking i'm asking for validation as  transsexual  when in fact i'm  telling you that I'm born this way  and don't need  validation from anybody.   I am not male or female , but intersex,  living with what i was born with.  you need to understand that i'm not seeking validation for modifying my sex organs to better fit the desires of  my BIOLOGICAL GENDER, which is female.   i don't deny


that my biological sex is male.  i'm telling you that you only have two choices with me. Respect my preferences or be an asshole.   there is nothing to debate here.   i am intersex and saying that i'm not isn't proof that i'm not and my medical records are proof that i am.

I know that you consider what transsexuals do to be self mutilation and sometimes transsexuals can be such assholes, that i don't want to bother explaining to people how the disconnect between their biological sex and natural gender i s so great, they have to get their sex fixed to match their gender, because it's the gender of the brain and not the sex of the genitals that can't be changed. they've been carving on effeminate men's shit for eons.




a6h51 said:


> How about this? I'm not a terf if I have don't like your girl dick, and I don't want trans people like you to force your girl dick on me.



You're a transphobic asshole if you think a transgender person asking you to refer to them as female   is forcing their girl dick  on you.  Do you inspect every woman's stuff before you decide whether or not to respect her womanhood?  I don't  even have to tell most people i have a girl dick when they misgender me and on a closer look, most will apologize for getting it wrong the first time.    Do you misgender masculine looking cis women too or just transgender ones who don't pass as cis well enough for your keen eye one has to wonder about why somebody's sex is so important to you in how you relate to them, that it sizes up everybody's nads.    that's fucking creepy.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jun 6, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> And here you are thinking i'm asking for validation as  transsexual  when in fact i'm  telling you that I'm born this way  and don't need  validation from anybody.   I am not male or female , but intersex,  living with what i was born with.  you need to understand that i'm not seeking validation for modifying my sex organs to better fit the desires of  my BIOLOGICAL GENDER, which is female.   i don't deny
> 
> 
> that my biological sex is male.  i'm telling you that you only have two choices with me. Respect my preferences or be an asshole.   there is nothing to debate here.   i am intersex and saying that i'm not isn't proof that i'm not and my medical records are proof that i am.
> ...



This is you... isn't it?


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Jun 6, 2020)

You used the I-word you bigot.
Im triggered. Its diffrently-able


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 6, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> This is you... isn't it?


no. that person is somebody people like me are constantly having to apologize for with a-logging autistic transphobic  speds like yourself.   if somebody calls me sir, i politely say that i'm not male.  most take a closer look,  apologize and move on.  nobody wants to debate me if they can see that i'm not a " biological female.  it's not something i try to hide because i'm an trans-femme  intersex male. my junk is male but my brain is female and my body is somewhere in between .   nothing pathological about it and no more rare than redheads.


----------



## Ligoskj (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Surf and TERF (Jun 6, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> My junk is male but my brain is female and my body is somewhere in between.



Being retarded doesn't mean your brain is female, Tom.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jun 6, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> Daisymae said:
> 
> 
> > well you are diagnosed with, and received SSI for many years for, a schizoaffective disorder diagnosis so i can see how you are textbook of that.
> ...


So, I don't think anybody caught this yet, but let's break it down so the audience can understand.
One of two implications from this exchange must be true.

1. You are actually severely mentally ill and your schizoid diagnosis is valid, which entitles you to SSI benefits.

2. You are not mentally ill, it is an act, and thus, you are committing Social Security Fraud, a felony, punishable by up to five years in prison and a $250,000 fine.

So, which is it, Thomas?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 7, 2020)

Surf and TERF said:


> Being retarded doesn't mean your brain is female, Tom.


No, I think he got this one right.


----------



## bothiggedyhog (Jun 7, 2020)

most people gain satisfaction from fitting in with a community.
then there are the few who gain satisfaction by drawing needless attention to themselves by trying to identify as a nothing-gender on a website dedicated to making fun of people.
why? why have you done this, sacrificed yourself for our entertainment, you were so young, so hopeful.


----------



## CarlKingofDucks (Jun 9, 2020)

Lol I love how libs actually convinced people that gettimg some surgery and taking some drugs could turn you into a woman.  Its mind boggling.  If you take a blood test its gona show dude.   Now I understand gender dysmorphia is actually a thing but just because you dont like how you were born doesnt mean it isnt factual.  Ur a guy with tits.  

I mean itd be like me saying im 8 feet tall while i use stilts....  Then yelling at people when they said I was just a dude on some sticks.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jun 9, 2020)

Silly old man Tooter! Tits are for chicks.


----------



## Meriasek (Jun 9, 2020)

Are you actually intersex, though? Something like Turner or Klinefelter Syndrome? 
Also, what is "biological gender"? I thought "gender" was by definition NOT biological. The concept of the "female brain" goes against the whole gender theory, doesn't it?


----------



## Kiwifarmsname (Jun 10, 2020)

you are all amoral


----------



## Tsurubami Senri (Oct 26, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> Any particular kind of shenanigans you're calling for?
> 
> ok, bye.


pedo.


----------



## kinuee (Oct 26, 2021)

Cool OP.
Too bad that i don't know how to read.


----------

